# EDIT: Now a Mac 'n Cheese Thread



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 24, 2013)

None shall insult the glory of 4chan. It is sacred site from which everything good on the internet was created.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2013)

lurkmoar


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 24, 2013)

4Chan can suck dick


----------



## Sop (Dec 25, 2013)

4chan full of lames

this kirito kun?


----------



## _kbnft (Dec 25, 2013)

rules 1 and 2


----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 25, 2013)

Does someone want to explain who "Teawong" is?

And why do people keep talking about the main character of sword art online?

Is this an inside joke?


----------



## CompassNorth (Dec 25, 2013)

Sop said:


> 4chan full of lames
> 
> this kirito kun?


i was starting to think the same thing. heheh
hehehe
hehehe
ur cute


----------



## Flame (Dec 25, 2013)

fuck me. if you love 4chan so much.......... fuck off to 4chan and leave us sane people alone... DAMMIT Kirito-kunt, we have shit to do and post why nintendo is doomed!!


----------



## Sop (Dec 25, 2013)

_kbnft said:


> rules 1 and 2


 
rule 1 and 2 only apply to raids


CompassNorth said:


> i was starting to think the same thing. heheh
> hehehe
> hehehe
> ur cute


 
u qt


----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 25, 2013)

The hell? Most hostile forum I've came across. Kirito-kunt? If you're going to insult me for being a 4channer, why don't you do it in a creative way instead of calling me an anime character and then insult me using that same character as the basis. I've never even posted about SAO. You guys are a bunch of messed up people...


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

Ehh... No. Just... No.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 25, 2013)

You aren't going to last long here,  "anon".


----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 25, 2013)

This forum's hostility has surpassed the average /b/tard, and that's really something...

So it's standard policy to harass the new guy? I can assure you I've survived communities like that.


----------



## CompassNorth (Dec 25, 2013)

Sop said:


> u qt


I'm only 1/3 of the cute u r



Dradynosagequa said:


> So it's standard policy to harass the new guy? I can assure you I've survived communities like that.


nah, I just started posting back around september/october and Sop likes me. 
shout out to #Sop


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nobody's harrasing you. We're just telling you we don't like 4channism. Believe it or not, nobody other than 4channers likes 4channism. In fact, it's almost universally despised. That, and some of us have our suspicions regarding your identity and think that you're performing some ban evasion act here, hence all the _"Kirito-kun"_ references. I personally don't care as long as you stay within the rulesboard, enjoy your stay and whatnot.

By the way, this is the Edge of Forum, don't treat content found here seriously.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 25, 2013)

HI KIRITO-KUNnnnnnnTTTTT


----------



## Sop (Dec 25, 2013)

bad 





Thread


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 25, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> The hell? Most hostile forum I've came across. Kirito-kunt? If you're going to insult me for being a 4channer, why don't you do it in a creative way instead of calling me an anime character and then insult me using that same character as the basis. I've never even posted about SAO. You guys are a bunch of messed up people...


muh discrimination
I've regularly posted on /g/, /a/, /tg/, /ck/, and several other boards since almost 2007, nobody here cares that you're a 4channer. You're being annoying by posting about it in places other than 4chan, so please do us all a favor and shut the fuck up about it, because nobody cares. If you seriously still buy into the fucking we r legion shit in twenty-fucking-thirteen, you're a fucking moron. Nobody ever took that shit seriously until a bunch of moronic twelve year olds decided that they were the next revolutionaries and that LOIC was basically the greatest thing to happen to hacking ever. You're making 4chan worse, and the rest of the internet as well by yelling about it to whoever will listen.



Foxi4 said:


> Nobody's harrasing you. We're just telling you we don't like 4channism. Believe it or not, nobody other than 4channers likes 4channism. In fact, it's almost universally despised. That, and some of us have our suspicions regarding your identity and think that you're performing some ban evasion act here, hence all the _"Kirito-kun"_ references. I personally don't care as long as you stay within the rulesboard, enjoy your stay and whatnot.
> 
> By the way, this is the Edge of Forum, don't treat content found here seriously.


Nobody other than the complete retards on /b/ enjoy 4channism either. The sekrit club mentality is something we've been trying to shake for years.


----------



## Governa (Dec 25, 2013)

BTW GNN's James Gregory is back, brainwashed and crazy as ever. He's a preacher now.


----------



## Sop (Dec 25, 2013)

DrOctapu said:


> muh discrimination
> I've regularly posted on /g/, /a/, /tg/, /ck/, and several other boards since almost 2007, nobody here cares that you're a 4channer. You're being annoying by posting about it in places other than 4chan, so please do us all a favor and shut the fuck up about it, because nobody cares. If you seriously still buy into the fucking we r legion shit in twenty-fucking-thirteen, you're a fucking moron. Nobody ever took that shit seriously until a bunch of moronic twelve year olds decided that they were the next revolutionaries and that LOIC was basically the greatest thing to happen to hacking ever. You're making 4chan worse, and the rest of the internet as well by yelling about it to whoever will listen.
> 
> 
> Nobody other than the complete retards on /b/ enjoy 4channism either. The sekrit club mentality is something we've been trying to shake for years.


 
boy you sure told HIM


----------



## Sop (Dec 25, 2013)

Sop said:


> boy you sure told HIM


 
trolled (REAL TROLL)


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2013)

When are you going to get banned?


----------



## Gahars (Dec 25, 2013)

This gif is basically irrelevant but I haven't used it yet and this seems like a fine opportunity.


----------



## _kbnft (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't believe you're Kirito-Kunz, you remind me of Dear Leader

By inputting your ip address (192.168.0.1) into my browser I'm able to get into your main computer login screen. If I were to brute force your username and password I would have total control of your computer, be scared.


----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 25, 2013)

Lol, login screen? Hate to tell you this, but I'm not even on Windows. Gentoo user here, and my current install doesn't even have an GUI. So there's not even a login screen.

192.168.0.1 isn't my IP address. You sound like a complete n00b who's probably never operated a nix box in your life. Even if I was to disable my firewall and let you SSH to my box, you probably won't know how to do anything on the command line.

Don't make me laugh.


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> So there's not even a login screen.


That makes it even easier to haxor it


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 25, 2013)

It seems that no one here has hacked other than their consoles, and that's while following clear instructions. These comments are actually quite amusing.

If you people really think you can hack a Gentoo box with firewall set to deny all incoming connections, with full-disk encryption, with all unnecessarily networking services disabled, port scanners running, using a sandboxed browser, and visiting this site through a VPN, you should consider working for the feds.


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 25, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> It seems that no one here has hacked other than their consoles, and that's while following clear instructions. These comments are actually quite amusing.
> 
> If you people really think you can hack a Gentoo box with firewall set to deny all incoming connections, with full-disk encryption, with all unnecessarily networking services disabled, port scanners running, using a sandboxed browser, and visiting futanari MLP fansites through a VPN, you should consider working for the feds.


wow r u a hacer don't heck me bro
pls no i didnt meen it i swer
bro pls don't heck
bro


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 25, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> Lol, login screen? Hate to tell you this, but I'm not even on Windows. Gentoo user here, and my current install doesn't even have an GUI. So there's not even a login screen.
> 
> 192.168.0.1 isn't my IP address. You sound like a complete n00b who's probably never operated a nix box in your life. Even if I was to disable my firewall and let you SSH to my box, you probably won't know how to do anything on the command line.
> 
> Don't make me laugh.


Linux is for hipster faggots


----------



## Arras (Dec 25, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> It seems that no one here has hacked other than their consoles, and that's while following clear instructions. These comments are actually quite amusing.
> 
> If you people really think you can hack a Gentoo box with firewall set to deny all incoming connections, with full-disk encryption, with all unnecessarily networking services disabled, port scanners running, using a sandboxed browser, and visiting this site through a VPN, you should consider working for the feds.


A sandboxed web browser... without a GUI? Yeah, we don't need to hack you, you seem to provide yourself with enough hassle already.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> It seems that no one here has hacked other than their consoles, and that's while following clear instructions. These comments are actually quite amusing.
> 
> If you people really think you can hack a Gentoo box with firewall set to deny all incoming connections, with full-disk encryption, with all unnecessarily networking services disabled, port scanners running, using a sandboxed browser, and visiting this site through a VPN, you should consider working for the feds.


Uh-huh, that's a very nice rig right there. Except the fact buying a Lamborghini doesn't make someone a racing-level driver, it just means that said person is a rich, pompous ass 9 out of 10 times.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> visiting this site through a VPN


 
That's a first I hear.
Temp has blocked usage via VPN.

Hello TaeWong, how's your Nazism on Bobs game font doing?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> That's a first I hear.
> Temp has blocked usage via VPN.
> 
> Hello TaeWong, how's your Nazism on Bobs game font doing?


 
Silly Dinohpeen, that's not Taewong! That's Kirito-kunt!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Silly Dinohpeen, that's not Taewong! That's Kirito-kunt!


 
Their the same.
TaeWong is a font Nazi.
Kirito-kunt is a Valve Nazi.
This idiot is a wannabe Anonymous Nazi.

What's next?
srsbnz makes a return?


----------



## ßleck (Dec 25, 2013)

People are getting so paranoid because of a few old trolls. It's hilarious.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 25, 2013)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> What if TaeWong is Kirito-kun? He got mad because we shut him down be he came back to life with artifical intelligence and then made the Kirito-kun account to try and enforce the PC master race on us? And then after several accounts and several bans he finally made this account since he's also from Canada and talks about VPNs and shit. Guys, TaeWong was behind this all along.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey man can you hack my computer yo it's been real slow the past weekend and I want it to be faster again


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 25, 2013)

Nvm


----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 25, 2013)

xxNathanxx, your computer slow? Well that's what happens when you use a bloatware-ridden capitalist OS that's filled with back doors. Using Windows makes your a n00b automatically. Don't even talk about hacking if you're still on that outdated and limited operating system.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> xxNathanxx, your computer slow? Well that's what happens when you use a bloatware-ridden capitalist OS that's filled with back doors. Using Windows makes your a n00b automatically. Don't even talk about hacking if you're still on that outdated and limited operating system.


 
Except he isn't. Pretty sure Nathan uses Scientific Linux, so joke's on you. That, and everything depends on which aspect of the OS you're interested in - there's a number of things Windows does better than Linux and always will.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 25, 2013)

How do you figure out if someone runs Linux?



Spoiler



Don't worry, they'll tell you.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> How do you figure out if someone runs Linux?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yup.

The fun part about _"Linux Master Race"_ is that we've been hearing about it pretty much for the last 30 years. They still haven't taken over. _;O;_


Spoiler



_




_


----------



## Arras (Dec 25, 2013)

Anyway, have fun playing games on that GUI-less sandboxed no-fun-allowed machine of yours. Because, you know, you did come to a gaming forum for a reason, right?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

Arras said:


> Anyway, have fun playing games on that GUI-less sandboxed no-fun-allowed machine of yours. Because, you know, you did come to a gaming forum for a reason, right?


Why would he need games on his machine anyways? He doesn't have any spare time in-between of compiling kernels, fooling around with library dependencies and meditating with Guru. Linux is like a Tamagotchi toy - you spend most of the time maintaining it rather than actually playing on it. _;O;_


----------



## Arras (Dec 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Why would he need games on his machine anyways? He doesn't have any spare time in-between of compiling kernels, fooling around with library dependencies and meditating with Guru. Linux is like a Tamagotchi toy - you spend most of the time maintaining it rather than actually playing on it. _;O;_


So you're telling me... Linux needs no games because running it IS a game?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

Arras said:


> So you're telling me... Linux needs no games because running it IS a game?


If _"work"_ sounds like a fun game to ya, sure.


----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 25, 2013)

There are games available for Linux you know, like all source engine games (games like DOTA 2 and Portal 2) as well as a big portion of indie games. Besides, most of the good PC games run okay under wine.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> There are games available for Linux you know, like all source engine games (games like DOTA 2 and Portal 2) as well as a big portion of indie games. Besides, most of the good PC games run okay under wine.


_"Okay"_ being the keyword. And all of the 5 _"good"_ Source Engine games. And _"Indie"_ Games. 

GG, GF.


----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 26, 2013)

Foxi4,

Good source games:

Portal 1&2
Counter-Strike: Source
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
DOTA 2
Half-Life: Source
Half-Life 2 (and episodes)
Team Fortress 2
Left4Dead 1&2
Day of Defeat: Source

Way more than 5, if you count games of same series as independent games.

If you think indie games suck, you haven't been looking every hard.

Once steam machines begin being pushed out, Linux support will rise even more.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> Once steam machines begin being pushed out, Linux *support will rise even more*.


 
From _"non-existant"_ to _"poor"_. 








> Good source games:
> 
> Portal 1&2
> Counter-Strike: Source
> ...


Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't know that we're being literal today. By _"5"_ I meant _"not a whole lot"_. 


> If you think indie games suck, you haven't been looking every hard.


Not _"all of them"_. Just _"most of them"_.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Except he isn't. Pretty sure Nathan uses Scientific Linux, so joke's on you. That, and everything depends on which aspect of the OS you're interested in - there's a number of things Windows does better than Linux and always will.


Actually I'm using openSUSE right now because SL6 couldn't run the latest unstables of Quod Libet anymore (which had things I wanted) and that's almost literally all I use my computer for. Maybe I'll switch back to SL7 when it's out.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

xxNathanxx said:


> Actually I'm using openSUSE right now because SL6 couldn't run the latest unstables of Quod Libet anymore (which had things I wanted) and that's almost literally all I use my computer for. Maybe I'll switch back to SL7 when it's out.


 
Good man.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> There are games available for Linux you know, like all source engine games (games like DOTA 2 and Portal 2) as well as a big portion of indie games. Besides, most of the good PC games run okay under wine.


 

Oh puh-lease, we all know that _real_ gamers use Mac OS


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh puh-lease, we all know that _real_ gamers use Mac OS


 
Of course they do!


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Of course they do!


 

Why do you think Macs and PCs aren't one and the same...oh wait


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Why do you think Macs and PCs aren't one and the same...oh wait


Mac is good, but only with Cheese. I'll pass on the Apple-flavored variety.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Mac is good, but only with Cheese. I'll pass on the Apple-flavored variety.


 

They have apple-flavored Mac n' cheese? Why am I now just learning about this?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> They have apple-flavored Mac n' cheese? Why am I now just learning about this?


 
Apparently yes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Apparently yes.


 

On second thought....it'd likely initiate my gag reflex. Much rather have one of those deep-fried Twinkies.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> On second thought....it'd likely initiate my gag reflex.


*EDIT: NOW A MAC 'N CHEESE THREAD!*​​*




*​


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> GURU MEDITATION.


 

Nah, I'd rather have a deep fried Snickers bar


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Nah, I'd rather have a deep fried Snickers bar


 
Sorry for the stealthy edit, but now it's a *MAC 'N CHEESE THREAD!* Post in HD if possible.


----------



## K3N1 (Dec 26, 2013)

/thread


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Sorry for the stealthy edit, but now it's a *MAC 'N CHEESE THREAD!* Post in HD if possible.


 

Hell yeah, Mac N' Cheese, the ambrosia, er, substance of college students!


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 26, 2013)

Why don't you people just call it macaroni like normal people do

Also macaroni are the worst kind of pasta


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

xxNathanxx said:


> Why don't you people just call it macaroni like normal people do
> 
> Also macaroni are the worst kind of pasta


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO--

We have a badass pasta hipster over here! 
*AND BACON BITS AND BACON BITS AND BACON BITS AND BACON BITS **AND BACON BITS AND BACON BITS AND BACON BITS AND BACON BITS **AND BACON BITS **AND BACON BITS **AND BACON BITS **AND BACON BITS*​

*AND BACON BITS AND BACON BITS AND BACON BITS AND BACON BITS **AND BACON BITS AND BACON BITS AND BACON BITS AND BACON BITS **AND BACON BITS AND BACON BITS AND BACON BITS AND BACON BITS **AND BACON BITS **AND BACON BITS **AND BACON BITS*​


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2013)

xxNathanxx said:


> Why don't you people just call it macaroni like normal people do
> 
> Also macaroni are the worst kind of pasta


 

Because no one on the internet is normal.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm sorry I require food to taste like more than just the sum of the ingredients


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 26, 2013)

Good point.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2013)

I could ask the same question about the appeal of eating liver. It looks and smells like shit, but people still like it for reasons that give me an aneurysm trying to figure out.  To each their own I guess  If I wanted to eat something with bad flavor, I'd eat at McDonald's.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 26, 2013)

Haha in fact I think those chicken nuggets at McDonald's taste really good, too bad everything else on offer tastes like cardboard.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

You two are not helping, there's a severe lack of Mac 'n Cheese in this Mac 'n Cheese thread. You're TERRIBLE at raids!


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2013)

xxNathanxx said:


> Haha in fact I think those chicken nuggets at McDonald's taste really good, too bad everything else on offer tastes like cardboard.


 

Okay, there's that, and maybe the milkshakes 



Foxi4 said:


> You two are not helping, there's a severe lack of Mac 'n Cheese in this Mac 'n Cheese thread. You're TERRIBLE at raids!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Nah, I'd rather have a deep fried Snickers bar


 
Are these Skittles _deep-fried_?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Are these Skittles _deep-fried_?


 

Sure, why the hell not?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


>


 
Shit son, that's like... two meals in one!


----------



## Narayan (Dec 26, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> DOTA 2


Oh, you play dota 2 too, it's a very good game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

Narayan said:


> Oh, you play dota 2 too, it's a very good game.


 
No, no, no - _Mac 'n Cheese_, Narayan.


----------



## Sop (Dec 26, 2013)

https://twitter.com/helper


----------



## Narayan (Dec 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> No, no, no - _Mac 'n Cheese_, Narayan.


 
I just saw last page. goddamit, you guys changed it at page 4.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 26, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> Foxi4,
> 
> Good source games:
> 
> ...


 
Wow Kirito Kunt I am really impressed with ur wine pc its so good at gaming it runs the same games almost as good as my windows 7 netbook does but not quite I shud get wine on my pc too so I can be a gaymer like u wow!


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

Whoever did this, I absolutely _love_ you! 








Successful Raid is Successful.


----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 26, 2013)

ROFL, even the mods here are retarded. Homophobic as well. p1ngpong, your display of ignorance when you said wine has that much of an impact reveals that you've probably never touched a nix box. In fact, you probably never gamed on a computer as well. Talking about things you don't know about is not going to make you look intelligent.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> ROFL, even the mods here are retarded. Homophobic as well. p1ngpong, your display of ignorance when you said wine has that much of an impact reveals that you've probably never touched a nix box. In fact, you probably never gamed on a computer as well. *Talking about things you don't know about is not going to make you look intelligent*.


 

Then you should know all about intelligence. We should seek your advice and omniscience more often. Either post a picture of mac n' cheese or GTFO


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> ROFL, even the mods here are retarded. Homophobic as well. p1ngpong, your display of ignorance when you said wine has that much of an impact reveals that you've probably never touched a nix box. In fact, you probably never gamed on a computer as well. Talking about things you don't know about is not going to make you look intelligent.


 
We're terribly sorry that the 4chan and Linux Master Race thread was _less_ interesting than pasta with cheese. You're free to continue enjoying sub-par compatibility on WINE if you want, but at the end of the day, remember that you're playing Windows games on a Linux rig instead of, y'know, playing them the intended way.

*Mac 'n Cheese!*


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 26, 2013)

You know you love it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

And just so that we're clear, I'm not trying to be mean to you OP, and I don't think anyone else is either. We're trying to convey the message that neither 4channism nor uberhaxxor Linux Master Race drivel is particularily welcome here. _"Girls just wanna have fun"_ and whatnot, be nice to us and we'll be nice to you - shove your ideology down people's throats, be a smarty-pants and you'll get the exact opposite response. 

GBATemp is always open for fruitful, friendly and civilized discussions well-within the rulesboard... except in the EoF - here it's just Mac 'n Cheese.


----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 26, 2013)

Foxi4, with PC gaming, you're never really playing the game the way it was intended due to different settings, hardware configurations and input devices.

So who is this p1ngpong person? I thought mods are not suppose to be harassing new users. This is the opposite of what a mod is supposed to. Why do you all call me Kirito kunt and Teawong. Who the hell are these people? This is my first time on this site.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> Foxi4, with PC gaming, you're never really playing the game the way it was intended due to different settings, hardware configurations and input devices.
> 
> So who is this p1ngpong person? I thought mods are not suppose to be harassing new users. This is the opposite of what a mod is supposed to. Why do you all call me Kirito kunt and Teawong. Who the hell are these people? This is my first time on this site.


Taewong was a funny bot, Kirito-Kun was a PC Master Race + Smartphone Master Race Drone, people are calling you that because you remind them of him _(or you are him, but I don't particularly care to find out)_. No hard feelings, 'tis all fun and games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> Foxi4, with PC gaming, you're never really playing the game the way it was intended due to different settings, hardware configurations and input devices.
> 
> So who is this p1ngpong person? I thought mods are not suppose to be harassing new users. This is the opposite of what a mod is supposed to. Why do you all call me Kirito kunt and Teawong. Who the hell are these people? This is my first time on this site.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

BortzANATOR Thank God it's not Uncle Ben's...


----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 26, 2013)

So just because I share some of the same beliefs as another member, I'm him/her all of a sudden? You people need to go outside more. There's more then one person in the world with the same beliefs.

If you don't believe me, I don't know what you expect me to do. That 4chan stuff wasn't completely serious. I hope you people didn't actually think so.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> BortzANATOR Thank God it's not Uncle Ben's...


 
 Well there is this....


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Well there is this....


 
I bet that was a Green Curry Goblin. 


Dradynosagequa said:


> So just because I share some of the same beliefs as another member, I'm him/her all of a sudden? You people need to go outside more. There's more then one person in the world with the same beliefs.
> 
> If you don't believe me, I don't know what you expect me to do. That 4chan stuff wasn't completely serious. I hope you people didn't actually think so.


I hope you didn't actually think we were serious about the Linux stuff. 'Cuz trollololo. 

We really don't care about Kirito either, we do like pulling people's legs though.


----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 26, 2013)

Then would everyone stop it with the "Kirito kunt"? The insult doesn't even make sense. If you say you don't really care about him/her, why would you use it as an insult to someone who obviously doesn't get the reference having just recently joined.

You say it's all fun and games? It certainly doesn't feel this way from my perspective. You know, if you still don't believe me, I don't care, just stop calling me that. I didn't choose my current username to be called something else.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> BortzANATOR Thank God it's not Uncle Ben's...


 




Spiderman & Mac and cheese? I like this thread.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> Then would everyone stop it with the "Kirito kunt"? The insult doesn't even make sense. If you say you don't really care about him/her, why would you use it as an insult to someone who obviously doesn't get the reference having just recently joined.
> 
> You say it's all fun and games? It certainly doesn't feel this way from my perspective. You know, if you still don't believe me, I don't care, just stop calling me that. I didn't choose my current username to be called something else.


I'm willing to wager that people do it partially because it gets your panties in a bunch, chill. 

EOF is never srsbzns, it's fun and games. Sorry for the inconvenience, it just looks like another ban evasion act by our good and banned friend, hence the confusion.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 26, 2013)

Can't you choose another username? hard to pronounce yours.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 26, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> I didn't choose my current username to be called something else.


Can't you choose another username? hard to pronounce yours.
forgot to quote.
i hope post merges.

edit: oh it didn't. If i quote someone, and only edit a post, would it send a notification to a person?

if nobody knows, can someone try it and quote me and edit your existing post above. also post below saying you did and link to edited post so that i will know if it doesn't send any.


----------



## Sop (Dec 26, 2013)

meme (REAL)


----------



## Arras (Dec 26, 2013)

AGHH TOO MUCH CHEESE
ABANDON THREAD


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 26, 2013)

Better post a generic gif to pretend that I am still following this.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 27, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> I didn't choose my current username to be called something else.


 
I can't pronounce that crap.
Kirito-Kunt sounds better.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## GameWinner (Dec 27, 2013)

Anyone remember the Pokemon Mac 'N Cheese? Delicious!


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 27, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Anyone remember the Pokemon Mac 'N Cheese? Delicious!


 





Gotta Catch'em All Diabetes!


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Gotta Catch'em All Diabetes!


That's it! I used to always get the box with Charmander on it!


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 28, 2013)

Why do you keep coming back? Whats so special about this site that you need to be here? Do you not have anything better to do? Seriously go back to 4chan and never come back.


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2013)

REVEL IN THE GLORY THAT IS THE MAC'N'CHEESEBURGER. 






WORK IT BABY




♪ ♪ ♪ AS I DO MY LITTLE TURN ON THE CATWALK ♪ ♪ ♪




OH MY


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Veho and his Mac 'n Cheeseburgers:

_Cheese Bomb, Cheese Bomb! You're my Cheese Bomb!_
_You can give it to me when I need to come along!_
_Cheese Bomb, Cheese Bomb! You're my Cheese Bomb!_
_Cheese Bomb, Cheese Bomb! you're my Cheese Bomb!_
_And baby you can turn me on!_
_You know what you're doing to me, don't you? Ha ha! _


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 28, 2013)

I ate some Mac 'n Cheese earlier today.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> I ate some Mac 'n Cheese earlier today.


Good man. I had Mac 'n Cheese three times in the last three days, but tonight was pizza night.


----------

